

Airbnb renters destroy couple's home - greedoshotlast
http://www.nbc-2.com/story/28941667/airbnb-renters-destroy-couples-home

======
kazinator
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9462374](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9462374)

Easily preventable by a search for "airbnb", confined to within the last week,
sorted by date:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=airbnb&sort=byDate&prefix&page...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=airbnb&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story)

------
greedoshotlast
Are there better ways to vet temporary renters online?

~~~
sp332
It sounds like at least a dozen people showed up. So if the four guests were
banned from AirBNB, that means this group can do this 3 times before they need
to get more friends to put their names on the rentals.

~~~
greedoshotlast
That is one problem I have with these "sharing" platforms, there currently are
very poor systems for vetting sharers. AirBnB could really do a better job of
investigating the backgrounds of potential renters and restrict rental access
to only the people on the original AirBnB rental agreement.

~~~
detaro
> restrict rental access to only the people on the original AirBnB rental
> agreement.

How could they possibly do that? Handing over the key and doing the local
"enforcement" is something the owner has to take care of (AirBnB could maybe
help to find local services that do that if the owner is not available, but
IMHO not much more)

